# IUI



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

Hi there
I had my first try at IUI on thursday and after 3 attempts at getting it right they managed to find my womb. Doc says my womb is tilted up - does anyone think this is why I havent managed to fall pregnant naturally. Since Thursday I have been experiencing a lot of cramp, feels like a period starting.
I would be grateful if anyone that has went through the same procedure as me to drop me a line and let me know whats normal or not.
Thanks all
Lou 
Posts: 14
Joined: Sat May 16, 2009 7:56 pm 
Private message


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,
Just would like you to confirm if you are happy for me to move your post to the IUI board where you may well get more responses from ladies with IUI experience?
All the best!
Prija


----------



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

Hello Prija
Yes please and go ahead and move my post - can you also direct me in the right direction.
Thank you

Loulou


----------

